

Using Google Voice To Track Performance of Online Ads - cwan
http://mattmaroon.com/2009/11/17/using-google-voice-to-track-performance-of-online-ads/

======
maxklein
A little bird told me that Matt Maroon is making between $1000 and $10.000 a
day (fluctuating) from adverts on his facebook games. So I guess he knows.

~~~
mattmaroon
I do have quite a bit of experience with purchasing/monetizing internet
advertising, having gotten into the affiliate CPC marketing game in the very
early days, but none for a b&m establishment yet. Something I'd actually like
to try at some point as I feel there's a lot left to be done there.

~~~
mahmud
Way to avoid the probing sneak into your finances ;-)

That's straight out of 48 Laws of Power (crappy Pop-sych book with excellent
chapter titles):

"Law 30:

Make Your Accomplishments Seem Effortless

Your actions must seem natural and executed with ease. All the toil and
practice that go into them, and also all the clever tricks, must be concealed.
When you act, act effortlessly, as if you could do much more. Avoid the
temptation of revealing how hard you work— it only raises questions. Teach no
one your tricks or they will be used against you."

In jest, of course :-P

------
jdavidson
This is similar to the idea of Yext (<http://www.yext.com/>) from TC50.

------
qeorge
AFAIK, Google Voice does not allow commercial use. But one could definitely
use Skype, ribbit, Twilio, etc for the same purpose. Its a pretty good idea.

~~~
jrockway
Using any of these "web 2.0" services is a bad idea. You should use whatever
these use as their backend, where you can buy phone numbers for 10 cents a
year or whatever.

------
uvince
How does Bob get Google Voice accounts? Is it open to all users now? and can
users get more than one account?

